# Ultramarines First Company, Truescale.



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

Afternoon all,
I figured that it's probably time to give this a log here rather than squeezing it into my Luna Wolves plog.
So, the main parameters of this project are quite simple, if ambitious:
- Complete a true-scale Company of Ultramarines with all the added bells and whistles that they need (minus Thunderhawks...'cause well, I'm poor)
- Work on my sculpting skills, because they need brushing up quite a bit.
- The same with my painting, perhaps even more than my sculpting because I barely paint!

* This will be a slow-burn project...as with everything I do I suppose, so don't expect squads to be pumped out everyday!!*

I'll stick in some of the older updates to this project just for the purposes of clarity. If anybody has any questions at all as to how I did something feel free to ask and I shall endeavour to do my best to help you. Similarly, any advice is appreciated, discussion always breeds more creativity from me!

This is the closest I am to a completed marine at the moment. The first image shows the model at the end of the build stage. Since these images I've re-sculpted some of the wiring around his shoulders because I forgot to do it up to the top of the shoulders and had left it to vanish into the plate.
With the painted image, the only part that's completed is the shoulder pad and the banner on said shoulder pad. I've stripped the head and repainted it because the paint was too thick, and started to get some highlights to the blue in.


















*Today's update then.*

I went to my local GW the other day to find out about the art of list building, a topic hitherto unknown to me. While I never really intend on playing the game much I figured that it would be less daunting to have some smaller targets to work towards rather than a full company with accompanying armour and whatnot. So he helped me write a 1k list that would work ok in a game and most importantly, for me anyway, has some good potential for conversions.
There were two options I went for in the end, having no real idea how good things were in a game I went with his suggestions. So here's the two list options, both are pretty similar:

*Librarian,* Mastery Level 2, Shield Eternal: 140
*Tactical Squad,* Plasma gun, Missile launcher, Sgt. Storm bolter, Rhino: 210
*Tactical Squad,* Gravitation gun, Heavy bolter, Sgt. Storm bolter, Rhino: 205
*Storm Talon,* Twin-linked Lascannon: 140
*Attack Bike,* Multi-melta: 55
*Centurion Devastator Squad,* 3x Grav-cannon and Grav-amp: 250
*Total: 1,000*

OR

*Librarian,* Mastery Level 2, Shield Eternal: 140
*Tactical Squad,* Plasma gun, Missile launcher, Sgt. Storm bolter, Rhino: 210
*Tactical Squad,* Gravitation gun, Heavy bolter, Sgt. Storm bolter, Rhino: 205
*Storm Talon,* Twin-linked Lascannon: 140
*Attack Bike,* Multi-melta: 55
*Storm Talon:* 110
*Vindicator: *Siege shield, Storm bolter: 140
*Total: 1,000*

What these lists give me more than anything is the chance to get some good conversions in. If it turns out that when (if) I do end up playing that they are crap to play against for whatever reason I'll probably change it up to make it a bit more enjoyable. I'm hoping to make both lists, which is a total of 1,250 points all in. To which end, I bought myself a Stormtalon that day as a treat!

As with many, I'm not a fan of the Stormtalons, they're too boxy for my liking, but I do think that they have great potential. Now, I have no experience in vehicle conversion, so this could well be a bit hit and miss, but hey, got to start somewhere right?









I've lengthened the wings out enough for me to be able to fit the Assault Cannon and the missile launcher/heavy bolter or whatever in as well.
The only issue I've potentially got at the moment is that the missile launcher may end up intersecting the assault cannon's arcs, which'd be a pain.









So of course, with this being a true-scale army I can't cop out and leave the pilot as a standard marine, so I've began biggerizing (that is a word!) him, and will just have to cross the issue of a slightly larger cockpit when I come to it..










Thanks for all the comments so far!! It helps keep the mojo flowing. If anyone has any questions/advice criticism ask away!!

---Blissful Brushes---


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the true scale brotherhood. I will be following this with extreme interest.

I too hate the Space Marine flyers...


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, I've been wrestling the "Storm Talon Solution" and I'm starting to think the solution is making them out of Valkyrie kits, stylized as Vulture-type aircraft.

I got about halfway through the planning process of one before moving on to something else, but I'm a terrible example because I barely play (plus I have a giant IGuard army if I was so inclined) and thus have no time-based goals with my 40K.


----------



## Blissful Brushes (Aug 17, 2013)

@Veteran Sergeant: I know what you mean, the list is more as a guideline for me to be honest, incase I ever fancy playing.
@torealis: Thanks  Yours are really good, I hadn't come across them before though :/

Today's update is more an amalgamation of a few updates into one really.

I took most of my hobby stuff home for Easter, and when I took some back up, I managed to forget the legs...legs I tell you! So it's just partially completed torsos until after uni!

So without further ado here's a couple of Ultramarines platebodies that I'm working on at the moment. 
Tangentially, does anybody have any images of what 'Praetor' pattern power armour looks like. I'd like my Smurfs to mainly be armoured in that to be honest. It makes sense that they'd be in it post-heresy too as it was a locally produced pattern.










I'm not overly sure how I'd PH this up, but I'm sure that inspiration will hit somewhere along the way..










I'm thinking of 'MkIVing' that last plate because it would give me the room I need to sculpt something in the eagle's claws.
Incidentally, this is the image that this was based on:









If I leave the thunderbolts in there, that could be a Terran veteran perhaps. Also, because it's not the Palatine Aquila, it should be allowed right?

That's all for now folks, there's a chance of a further update on the eagle chest plate, but the Reaver is doing my head in at the moment! Any comments, criticism etc. is more than welcomed!!


----------

